# Drill press cart



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

As promised in another post, I introduce you my drill press cart.
Here is the raw structure:



The vertical structure is made with L iron profiles, bolted.
The top and the bottom are pieces of an Ikea kitchen countertop (the holes for the sink and the cooktop), and the back of the top is half round - just like the sink.
The shelves are fir, enamel painted, and the back is MDF recycled from advertising panels. Under two shelves I placed sliding Ikea trays, for small things I want to have at hand.
The horizontal bar supporting the homemade rollers (gutter pipe) comes from a supermarket shelf... in the sense it is a piece of broken shelf I found near the supermarket trash bin.
The cart runs on these swivel casters:



The swivel can be locked with the same wheel brake, so the caster can't turn.
Before to place the drill on the cart I made a small crash test with a 25 kg bag of cement, without problems:



Here is the cart at work, while making a joint:



This is just a temporary location: I have to displace old things from another basement to find a more permanent working place (and then probably I'll buy a true router :dirol.
The last improvement I made is a sort of fake drawer to store the drill bits:



The handle is made with the usual broomstickonia and a 6 mm carriage bolt. Opening the "drawer" you'll see this:



Now I'm working on a huge protection screen, but it is not yet ready.
I hope you can find some inspirations in my design!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice recyling project Marco. Molto utile!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good, well organized.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Very useful Marco ! Inspirational! Not been skip (dumpster) shopping for ages !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks everybody!
As you can imagine, my preferred character in 007 movies is *Q* :lol:


----------

